# what has your cockapoo been mistaken for?



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

thought this might be fun... we have just returned from a lovely holiday in somerset, where we took the dogs, and it was quite amusing the amount of attention murphy got from people,... and what people thought he was! a couple of people were right, but one asked if he was a basset griffon vendeen, and another thought he was an otterhound pup! so, what have people thought your cockapoos were? might add , he came second in a local dog show as best cross breed, and that is where the person (not the judge) thought he was the vendeen the man thought he was a lovely dog, commented on his lovely calm nature for a 7 mth old pup, and said what a beautiful face he had, but laughed at me when i told him what he is, and his wife said"oh one of those designer breeds, all i want is a dog with four legs and a waggy tail", yet when they thought he was pedigree they thought he was the bees knees! i had to walk away! any way, enough waffling, what has your cockapoos been mistaken for?


----------



## cockapoo291 (May 28, 2012)

Archie got mistaken for a Wheaten Terrier when he was younger. Most people seem to know he is a Cockapoo now


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola gets mistaken for a golden retriever pup all the time!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Tibetan terriers mine have been mistaken for.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Undernourished cocker spaniel. Yes. A person actually said this to my face!


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Several people have asked if Frizz is an Italian Spinone, he has also been mistaken for a basset griffon thingy too (had to look that one up! although when I actually met one last week I could see the resemblance) Labradoodle is a popular guess as well.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Because Biscuit is a little unusual in the body I have had so many breeds suggested to me, which was how we realised he wasn't a cockapoo. The most common suggestions have been a Westie or Westie-poo, bichon-poo and even a Dandy Dinmont lol!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jane what is Biscuit?


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Most people seem to know what Dexter is but one gentleman remarked that he was like 'an animated hearth rug!'


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Just yesterday someone mistook Bette for an Australian Shepherd! The lady said it was her coloring that made her think that...the merle. I've had two blue merle Aussies in the past, but I don't see any resemblance at all. 
I had her at neighbor's jumble sale all day yesterday and she was wonderful, greeting every person and dog that came. I feel guilty that I can't take her for walks, I know she would love to 'see' people and other dogs more.


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Undernourished cocker spaniel. Yes. A person actually said this to my face!


that is so rude! what was your reaction?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Minton is usually mistaken for a Cocker Spaniel so they are 50% right! Hattie foxes most people.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

crazy lady said:


> that is so rude! what was your reaction?


My reaction was... "no she is not underfed! Her dad is a toy poodle!" I still don't think they believed me... 

I met an older lady out on a walk last week. She looked to be late 70's and was walking her very old looking black lab. She asked me if Lola was one of these "cockapooey type made up breeds" in an almost disgusted manner. 
I answered proudly "yes! She is a cockapoo" she said back "hmm she is nice but I really don't think they needed another made up breed, theres enough dogs and these designer breeds are just unnecessary, it's just silly." 
To which I answered, "well actually they have been around since the 1950's so the cockapoo is well established in the dog world." I wanted to say more but because she was an older lady I just let it go and turned on my heels and walked away. I was so cross, how dare she! I wish I had said more but I was taken aback and didn't want to be I'm her company any longer...


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Jane what is Biscuit?


Biscuit was supposed to be an F1B cockapoo but after hundreds of comments that he looked more like a bichon mix, a DNA test revealed that we were deceived and he is actually a cockachon x poo....a very complex issue and hopefully one that will be resolved in due course. x


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Biscuit was supposed to be an F1B cockapoo but after hundreds of comments that he looked more like a bichon mix, a DNA test revealed that we were deceived and he is actually a cockachon x poo....a very complex issue and hopefully one that will be resolved in due course. x


Is there a full view picture on here of him, how different to a cockapoo is he, We are at the mercy of the breeder to be honest with what they are selling as unlike a pedigree they don't always look the same, but that is what I like about the mix, oh and their cuteness.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

This is Biscuit at 14 weeks when I was starting to think he was very short for a cockapoo!








This was him at 6 months:








A very recent pic standing with an American mini who is approx 14" tall, so you can see how 'sausage' like he is lol!









He is adorable though and a much loved member of the family. x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Bless little Biscuit..he is so cute...I think his little legs are the give away.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He walks in such a ridiculously cute wiggly way that you can't help but smile. He is certainly 'one of a kind' and attracts a lot of 'smiley' attention when out! x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love biscuit! What a little special unique boy he is! So beautiful...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He has a real cavalier shape.. Lovely littley man!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I must admit that when we first found at that he was a bichon mix I had a fear that his adult coat would come through as a huge powder puff lol! I have nothing against bichons but this was not what we had bought into and we had chosen a cockapoo as we thought it would be the ideal match for 3 active boys, etc. However, his face and coat are thankfully very cockapoo like, he has plenty of stamina and is a real sweetie. However, it would just be interesting to know how the bichon came to be there in the first place. x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

He really is gorgeous,a real cutie


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Does he shed?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I love 'an animated hearth rug' hilarious!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

No he doesn't shed at all but there is always hair on the comb when I groom him but I think that's just the change from puppy to adult coat. x


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

ooh yes, biscuit is beautiful! just goes to show that it really does nt matter what they are, we love them anyway!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I recently got asked if mine were Tibetan Terriers by a rather unpleasant person who looked down her nose at me! When I told her what they were she said 'Don't people know that Tibetans are pedigrees'! She obviously felt that we should be choosing them instead. I like Tibetan terriers and once met one that looked like Daisy's double but Millie looks like a chubby poodle and definitely not like a TT! She was just trying to make a point but after the third rude comment (she couldn't help walking past me to do this!) I decided to ask her why she felt the need to be so rude about my dogs! She completely backed down and I think was surprised that I stood up for myself! This was my first experience of outright rudeness and such a shame that she felt the need to be this way.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

People often think Molly is a bichon frise 
Also had comments that she's big!! 
I think they think she's a big small dog 
X


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think people think of bichon frise as they are also pale and fluffy! x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

People are so so rude


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Jane, Biscuit is such a cutey! I love his little legs!! Not long now before his little sister Honey tests those legs!! lol I'm gettin excited to compare notes!


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

Someone asked if Daisy was an Afghan! Mostly I've had springer spaniel, cocker spaniel or golden retriever comments. She is smooth coated so I can see where they're coming from.

http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-w...MAGE_73A1EB69-408D-4A87-BD0A-4D9643316374.JPG


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

Mostly Wee Barra is taken for a cocker, but Ihave also been asked if he was a dachsund???labrador, and often I am asked what kind of wee dog is that.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

They are all lovely, most people just ask what Dudley is or know he is a Cockapoo, but when we were in Cornwall and he was wet we were asked if he was an Irish Terrier! - the colour I guess.


----------



## katie87 (Aug 17, 2012)

finni got mistaken for a chinese crested powderpuff at a charity dog show a few weeks ago. finni got a third place for dog with best expression. he loves the fluffy hotdog they gave him.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Amiee Jane has been mistaken for a "tiny cocker spaniel", a parti poodle, and when I just had her coat long, a stuffed animal. 

When I take her to the vet, or when I take her to the pet supply store, they know what she is just by her looks. 

One guy just looked at both my dogs and asked if they were doodles, and if they would get any bigger.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf has been mistaken for a labradoodle, by someone who has one !!!!! I have also been told that he"s a bouvier des Flandres even when I assured them he was nt . Someone thought Mable was an Old English Sheep dog pup. When Wilf was little we were stopped all the time by people wondering what he was but many people stop us now just to say... Oh cockapoo most folk know what they are nowadays. 
Jane my friend had a cockachon and he was the loveliest loveliest dog,it would be a breed that I would gladly own. Biscuits gorg whatever the lineage but appreciate you were eager to know xx


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

bertie was been mistaken for a Portuguese Water Dog and some offen ask if he is a labradoodle and others say is he a poodle.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Interesting thread.

No one ever know what Hattie is. Everyone asks as soon as they see her, "What is she?". Lots of people comment on her looking like a teddy bear. One child said on Saturday, "Look it's a teddy come alive!"

After her trip to the groomers, however, we had this comment at the weekend: "Look at that poodle!". I was not very happy, I blame the stupid way the groomers have cut the fur around her nose and the way they have done her feet. However, as an F1b she is three quarters poodle so she is bound to look quite like one!!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Cocker Spaniel , Tibetan terrier and Schnauzer.


----------

